# What Champion lines are considered the best? Orijen, Acana-regionals,single,classic..



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Sorry don't mean to make this a repeat of my other thread but a little back ground, I have a 17 pound 18 month old Brussels Griffon with bad knees. I would like to get him down to 13 ish pounds asap. 

But that's not my question;

I always thought Champion was the best Kibble due to the ingredients and when I wrote them they actually were the only company to respond and say they don't use gmo ingredients, now that I know a little bit more about gmo crops I'm not so sure I can believe that claim, I mean the sheep and chickens could be fed gmo corn for all I know, not saying they are... 

but anyways my dog was on Acana Grasslands and I just switched him over to Acana's Singles "lamb and apple" because the guy at the pet store told me it was less calories, which it's not, but anyways, he seems to eat them both but doesn't get excited about either one, not that that's needed.

It got me thinking maybe I should get my buddy to pick me up some of the Acana small dog classic or Trim and fit or whatever it's called because on paper those seem better rated.

But then I read some comments about different lines and this whole formula change is news to me too, so what are considered the best lines? 



I always thought Orijen was the top of the line but my local shop sells it for the same if not less than the Acana, so maybe popularity plays a role in costs too


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think that there really is a "best" brand out there. Too many variables come into play. Popularity is one. Different owners have different criteria for what is a best food. Most here seem to prefer origen although acana runs a close second. Imo, the best food is whatever works for your pup. I've seen dogs do horrible on "high quality" foods and others do wonderfully on " piss poor quality" foods. So, it comes down to 3 things, imo: your criteria, popularity and how your pup does on a food (personally, the last two should be reversed but I've seen it too many times in this order).


----------



## dog (Feb 23, 2013)

The answer to your question is simple. Orijen is considered to be Champion's best/high-end product. Acana is very good too, but Champion puts the higher price tag on Orijen. I prefer to feed as low carbohydrate as possible. Orijen is lower carb than Acana. Your LPS must be deciding to put a lower price tag on it for some reason. Also, for what it's worth. I can not find it locally. The best deal I can find is from chewy.com They do not charge sale tax and give free shipping. I would support a LPS if they sold it here so long as the price was reasonable. You should have a look at the chewy.com prices and make sure you are getting a good deal. Perhaps they will price match. 

As far as the formula change goes, I think it was a good change in formula.

As far as weight loss goes, I do not really care for "weight loss" formulas. They are usually just full of filler to make them lower calorie. It's simple really. You are in control. Just feed the right amount of calories. Just as with humans. You must feed less calories than the dog uses throughout the day for the dog to lose weight. Your dog won't like it at first, but most dogs seem to get use to smaller meals than people do. A combination of more exercise and decreased calories is best. Go slow. You don't want starve your dog either. Do it slow and healthy. You are trying to lose 25% of that dogs body weight. Probably shouldn't do it any faster than about 3 months.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

thanks, last time I looked they didn't have regional red any longer, is that considered the best or are they all good?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I feed raw, but I really like Orijen. The only treats I give my dogs are the 100% freeze dried meat Orijen treats - which I only discovered a couple weeks ago. Before then I wasn't feeding treats because there was nothing I thought was good enough lol. My two literally begin to drool instantly when they see me opening the bag. 

With getting your dog to lose weight, like the previous poster said, do it slowly. You don't want to shock the dogs system. Especially since he is a small breed. Decrease by small amounts every week or two.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

While Orijen is considered Champions best line due to ingredients and price, I prefer Acana simply bc I see and hear about many more dogs doing well on the Acana foods than I do the Orijen.

As far as I know, Orijen still has Regional Red...we have it in our store.

I don't think you necessarily need a weight loss food, you just need to be strict on how much you feed and feeding the correct amount. If you really do want to try a weight loss food, I would suggest Annamaet Lean. It's a high protein, low fat, norm fiber food. I've heard a lot of good things about it from people trying to get their dogs to lose weight. And Annamaet does not use any GMO ingredients.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

either Annamaet's find a retailer thing doesn't work or nobody sells it, I searched a few zips from Detroit to NYC and nothing was on the way


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think it might be something on your end. I'm finding places that sell it outside of both areas. It's also available online.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I see a ton in Ontario but none in Detroit and I picked a few spots on my upcoming drive to New York and couldn't find any that seemed on the way, but anyways, I might consider Orijen again in the future, I had him on a bag of Orijen puppy when he was really young and got worried about high protein levels and soft poops so I returned it, but maybe he would do better on it now that he's an adult. Six fish looks interesting too.


----------



## pj530i (Jul 15, 2013)

There are a few places in NYC that sell it. I bought it from one of the places in brooklyn a couple weeks ago











zoomed out view:


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

thanks, I'll be traveling down I80 on that map this weekend, but my local pet store is having a big sale tomorrow "15% off" so I might stick with the acana "single source lamb and apples" or try orijen again, maybe 6 fish? or regional?

or should I try the diet stuff


----------



## honkytonky (Dec 30, 2008)

Champion makes both Origen and Acana I fed my dogs the Acana Regionals , they did not like the trim and fit, lamb and apple gave them gooey poo. One of my dogs has high kidney levels so I stopped buying that kind. Both very good foods. We have been eating Holistic Select (Eagle) for a year now and all three of my dogs like it.


----------

